# Motorway Tolls



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anyone know when they drop from their ridiculously high summer levels to the more reasonable winter rate? I'm particularly interested in the three toll stretches between Sotogrande and Malaga but I expect it's the same everywhere on the coast.

Thanks in anticipation...

ETA I don't know why I put this in La Tasca


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Does anyone know when they drop from their ridiculously high summer levels to the more reasonable winter rate? I'm particularly interested in the three toll stretches between Sotogrande and Malaga but I expect it's the same everywhere on the coast.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation...
> *
> ETA I don't know why I put this in La Tasca:confused*:


neither do I.............so I moved it


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Does anyone know when they drop from their ridiculously high summer levels to the more reasonable winter rate? I'm particularly interested in the three toll stretches between Sotogrande and Malaga but I expect it's the same everywhere on the coast.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation...
> 
> ETA I don't know why I put this in La Tasca


Probably mid-September when the schools go back?

We went down that way early October last year and I'm pretty sure they were at the lower rate.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Motorways, ah yes I remember, one runs from London to Leeds


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I asked the chap in the toll booth today and he said 1st Oct.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't mind paying paying the tolls if I've got too , but I expect to be driving along the road once I've paid them , not sat in 17 km queues just to pay !! French are the worst of the lot + they're widening roads to 4 lanes ( in the holiday season ! ) which should have been done 20 years ago. All the surfaces are ****. I haven't driven on concrete since they dualled the A30 at Exeter , I thought I was going to go deaf.


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

What's a motorway toll, actually I did get caught once in France for €0.80 when I missed the exit and it took me 2 days to get over it


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

******. Driving to Torrelevega on Monday and forgot about the tolls. 

Boo hiss


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

NotinUse said:


> What's a motorway toll, actually I did get caught once in France for €0.80 when I missed the exit and it took me 2 days to get over it


It's a good point actually. I have stopped using the expensive bits of toll and used the N340 instead and it takes very little extra time. Even the bit through San Pedro where they're building a tunnel and the next bit through from Marbella to Fuengirola (The Highway of Death) don't seem to take much longer. There doesn't seem to be that much traffic on them at the moment. I honestly think that some of what you save is lost because you have to stop to pay the toll.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

jimenato said:


> ...and the next bit through from Marbella to Fuengirola *(The Highway of Death)*


Do tell? Sounds like the road to Basra during Gulf War Part One.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Yossa said:


> Do tell? Sounds like the road to Basra during Gulf War Part One.


Fuengirola Transportation - Getting Around Fuengirola, Arriving and Departing Fuengirola | NileGuide



> Highway of Death -- The N-340 -- known variously as the Carretera Nacional and the Carretera Cádiz (the road to Cádiz) -- is one of the most dangerous in all of Europe. More like a city street than a highway, it stretches for 100km (62 miles) right through the town centers, where there are a lot of drunken revelers even at midday, and divides urbanizaciones (overcrowded urban developments).
> 
> Even so, motorists -- both Costa del Sol natives and visiting foreigners -- treat it like a raceway. There are some 100 fatalities a year. A lot of the accidents are caused by Brits unfamiliar with driving on the right-hand side. Two particularly horrendous areas are the stretch of highway between the Málaga airport and the resort of Torremolinos to the west, and the stretch of road west from Marbella along the highway to the port of Algeciras.


Found this which describes it quite well , although I would put the worst bit as being from Marbella to Fuengirola. The problem is that it's a fast dual carriageway with inadequate on-ramps every few hundred meters. It's not easy accelerating from rest into a gap between two cars doing 100kph+ when you've only got 30 metres to to it in, so people get frustrated and just go for it. 

I've taken to sticking at the speed limit in the fast lane all the way so allowing cars to enter safely. If someone gets frustrated and wants to pass me - tough - I'm either driving at the speed limit or being held up by a car in front.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow! It sounds more like a PlayStation game. Scary stuff.

Cheers for the info.


----------

